# Civets??



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Do civets make good pets? :2thumb:


----------



## FeralWild (May 9, 2011)

Not really no!

Especially if you don't know what your doing


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Not really no!

Especially if you don't know what your doing




What kind of answer is that and yes they do


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

I think they make wonderfull pets. I guess its more of what you mean when you say "do civets make good pets" they are very active and unaffraid of things. I find they are like keeping a cat on coke, they will run around darting from one place to another all over your house (if you let them) but they don't bother with my other (larger) animals unless they bother them first (eg my female dog). i find mine dont want to just sit on your lap but when they had enough of darting about they seek out a warm place to sleep eg my lap, next to the fireplace or ontop of my laptop charger, 3 of there fav places to sleep while there in the house. they will chase a lazer around like a cat or dog would for ages :lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Are they quite bitey like kittens, Philip?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Are they quite bitey like kittens, Philip?


yes, but its just play to them, they "play" by chasing each other around and nipping at each other and darting off, kind of like tag your it. they got me and partner few times but luckly never draws blood, hence why i say its just play because im sure if they was not im sure you would know it :lol2:thought i would add some pictures to of them playing around after kids all in bed.

male just checking its all safe before he jumps up








male just about to jump of baby walker








male running like a cheetah (really they are fast)








female getting seen before she got his tail








male checking out the fish








male jumping around the place








dog being bad and tring to catch her








female jumping across sofa (you would not beleave how fast)








female doing her normal jumping around


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> yes, but its just play to them, they "play" by chasing each other around and nipping at each other and darting off, kind of like tag your it. they got me and partner few times but luckly never draws blood, hence why i say its just play because im sure if they was not im sure you would know it :lol2:thought i would add some pictures to of them playing around after kids all in bed.
> 
> male just checking its all safe before he jumps up
> image
> ...


They've certainly grown some!  Lovely pics, Philip.

I watched the youtube vid of these a couple of days ago, but the light was a bit dark to see 'em properly. Will defo look into getting some of these in time:2thumb:


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Great Pics!


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

We currently have one for sale as he was originally bought to do children's education with, but has now become sexually mature and has bitten Danny quite badly so we can't use him any more. I understand that some of them stay friendly and some don't, much in the same way as racoons. I would imagine that they aren't something you can have as part of a large collection of other things that take a lot of looking after, and expect them to remain friendly. You would need to put more time in that we have available!

Having said that, he's always been OK with me and licks my fingers and stuff. Maybe it's a woman/male civet thing.

He'd be great for breeding.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Having said that, Phillip seems to have huge number of animals that take a lot of looking after! Perhaps it's a personality thing!!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> We currently have one for sale as he was originally bought to do children's education with, but has now become sexually mature and has bitten Danny quite badly so we can't use him any more. I understand that some of them stay friendly and some don't, much in the same way as racoons. I would imagine that they aren't something you can have as part of a large collection of other things that take a lot of looking after, and expect them to remain friendly. You would need to put more time in that we have available!
> 
> Having said that, he's always been OK with me and licks my fingers and stuff. Maybe it's a woman/male civet thing.
> 
> He'd be great for breeding.





Talk To The Animals said:


> Having said that, Phillip seems to have huge number of animals that take a lot of looking after! Perhaps it's a personality thing!!


I lucky have a partner thats at home all day with the kids so she does all the hard work feeding so on and when im home and kids in bed a few hours each for all pets, depending on what makes them seem to have fun depends on how i interact with them. my civets really enjoy just coming in the house and chasing each other but though i can and do pick them up its only to move them off me or whatever there on. I would not think they would suit your line of work (like your one does not) dont find they enjoy being fused over (stroked cuddled so on). raccoon dogs seem to enjoy this much more. The civets are much better around me than my partner (they dont leave her alone jumping all over her :lol2 .


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

everybody loves civets dont they??????
thought i would add some more hehe.
they are all of the male in there outside enclosure. i rarely get a chance to take pics of them outside as i don't see them until i go inside to get them into the house.:lol2: enjoy (hopefully)
rope balancing makes it look so easy








walking along the rope








checking my son out who is riding around on a scooter (making to much noice)








checking my feet out








walking along the "offcut beams tower"








climbing down the "offcut beams tower"


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Looking good mate!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cheers bud


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

They are gorgeous animals! just a shame they tend to have a bad temper.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

liam.b said:


> They are gorgeous animals! just a shame they tend to have a bad temper.


think you bring out the worse in some animals :lol2: a "wild" raccoon dog, "bad tempered civets"


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

philipniceguy said:


> think you bring out the worse in some animals :lol2: a "wild" raccoon dog, "bad tempered civets"


Paha! I've got an "evil" hedgehog too


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

liam.b said:


> Paha! I've got an "evil" hedgehog too


i had a evil burm python always went for me every single time i opened the viv (still miss it) partner made me sell it as she didnt like the fact i always had a cut up hand :lol2:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

philipniceguy said:


> i had a evil burm python always went for me every single time i opened the viv (still miss it) partner made me sell it as she didnt like the fact i always had a cut up hand :lol2:


Always the way the favourites are normally the awkward ones.


----------

